#kubuntu-council 2018-01-08
<valorie> good grief the matrix is disturbed today
<ahoneybun> wxl: you have access to the mastodon right?
<wxl> ahoneybun: yes, but as i said, i have no way of getting notifications except by logging in and i'm not going to be logged in all the time i'm sorry to say.
<ahoneybun> good wanted to check
<wxl> so i'm on call if someone wants something posted :)
<ahoneybun> ah that might be mastodon limit
<valorie> I basically only login to post to both twitter, fb and masto
<valorie> -both
<valorie> add G+ and reddit
<valorie> so, we still need a social media lover!
 * acheronuk considers social media a necessary evil
<valorie> for me that's true, but if other people like it, I'm ok with that
<valorie> and we gotta reach out to where the people are
<acheronuk> I quite like twitter. for it's simplicity
<valorie> maybe I need to quit following accounts that bother me
<valorie> but there are more and more ads and I hate every single one of 'em
<acheronuk> oh, I adblock those
<valorie> on twitter?
<valorie> huh
<valorie> well, I usually read it on my phone
<valorie> not sure I can do that on my phone
<acheronuk> I just stick to social media on laptop. There is never anything urgent enough or interesting enough, that I need to know about it on a phone :P
<acheronuk> laptop/desktop/tablet
<acheronuk> I am trying not to start on that slippery slope!
<valorie> ah, for me what's on the phone is more frivolous
<valorie> social media isn't serious unless there is horrible storms or other catastrophes where I need to check on people
<valorie> because twitter used to be a bit more fun
<valorie> now it all seems either deadly serious or plain old stupid
<acheronuk> trump effect
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm a Twitter fanatic, let me post things :P
<valorie> acheronuk: maybe
<valorie> but trump is only a symptom, not the actual problem
<acheronuk> yes, I was joking (mostly)
<valorie> well, it shows up all kinds of places
<valorie> I mean gosh, the number of drug overdoses in parts of the US are large enough to actually drag down the statistical life expectancy for the entire country
<valorie> we have some problems here
<acheronuk> yep. he is just the most high profile manifest ion
<acheronuk> *manifestation
<valorie> as I do my genealogy, I see poor folks in the 30s and 40s prospering later
<valorie> and it seems partly because of the war
<valorie> lots of guys in the military for awhile, and the economy picks up, there are more taxes so more services, better education, etc.
<valorie> now we're doing the opposite -- cutting taxes, services, education and down goes everything
<acheronuk> but he's a genius, and stable. it will surely work?
 * acheronuk hides
<valorie> mmmm
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> watching to see how that goes
<acheronuk> well, we in the UK have our own pending **** hole to plunge down, so not really any better off IMO
<valorie> well, that's part of the bigger picture
<valorie> it seems sort of a revolt against modernity and fear of all "outsiders"
<valorie> not just Europe, not just "the west"
<valorie> god, guns, and gold
<valorie> it's pretty scary even if it doesn't upend the whole tea cart
<tsimonq2> oooh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqN1JkqsRvY
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yesh, I saw that
<valorie> thanks for the link, tsimonq2
<valorie> the leadup that I saw yesterday was ridiculously overblown and still great
<valorie> ohmygosh, he's going to paddle the Nile
<valorie> how cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> he ain't gonna get much packaging done like that >:(
<valorie> not for a couple of weeks, yeah
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello folks, here is an excellent and clear article about Spectre and Meltdown. Well worth a read
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/why-raspberry-pi-isnt-vulnerable-to-spectre-or-meltdown/
<acheronuk> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-1/
<acheronuk> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3523-1/
<acheronuk> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-2/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^^
<tsimonq2> Gah, you beat me to it :)
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Slide slangasek all the favorite beverages, he published those ;)
<tsimonq2> Well
<tsimonq2> Actually
<tsimonq2> Leave some for the Kernel Team :D
<valorie> should we post a little story on the website with those links?
<valorie> basically: upgrade now and don't forget to restart?
<tsimonq2> Wait a min I think
<tsimonq2> Not in Bionic yet...
<valorie> no mention of spectre either
<valorie> but I guess one step at a time
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> valorie: afair from discussions upstream mainline hasn't agreed on the right solution for Spectre yet
<valorie> totally understandable
<valorie> ok, rebooting after update
<valorie[m]> This is unfortunate
<tsimonq2> What is?
<valorie[m]> No plasma
<valorie[m]> Plasmashell &
<tsimonq2> Did you update the whoe system or just the kernel?
<tsimonq2> *whole
<valorie[m]> 0xbConnennectuon:could not connect to display
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: your take on this? ^
<acheronuk> wow. that was quick to update. I'm leaving mine until tommorow. let other people be guinea pigs
<tsimonq2> valorie: Are you on Bionic?
<valorie[m]> Full upgrade
<valorie[m]> But it was only the kernel and friends
<acheronuk> Nvidia?
<valorie[m]> Artful and backports
<valorie[m]> Nvidia yes
<acheronuk> Did you intall the Nvidia update?
<acheronuk> *install
<valorie[m]> Not that I saw, and not today
<valorie[m]> Could have been yesterday....
<tsimonq2> valorie: Could you throw us the last stanza of /var/log/apt/history.log real quick?
<tsimonq2> Let's backtrack this until we find it...
<acheronuk> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3521-1/
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-10
<valorie[m]> Sorry, too much to type
 * valorie[m] uploaded an image: 20180109_160114.jpg (4806KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/mIztlWiOXyRQcgfadSCMvGEb>
<valorie[m]> Changing to telegram on other laptop
<acheronuk> can you boot into the previous kernel?
<tsimonq2> valorie[m]: Have you tried just history.log with no extensions?
<tsimonq2> And that's because pastebinit can't deal with compressed data ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'll move to #kubuntu for support, sorry about that
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and I'll try to boot to previous kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> dunno why I didn't think of that
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> thanks, @acheronuk
<valorie> and logging into the older kernel worked
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26356535/ is interesting
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26356544/ for the log
<valorie> so much easier to type when it's not so tiny I need a magnifying glass to read it
<valorie> nothing nvidia in there though
<acheronuk> you use nouveau then?
<valorie> I guess?
<valorie> I thought I was using nvidia but....
<valorie> I'm not using the firmware at least
<valorie> apt-cache policy nvidia gives me nothing
<acheronuk> not entirely sure with that. I've used the proprietary driver for ever I think
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: any idea?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: No clue, if valorie was a random person in #lubuntu I'd suggest going to #ubuntu for help because it seems to be a distro-neutral thing :)
<acheronuk> at least you have a working session with the old kernel. that is more than can often happen with these things!
<valorie> oh, driver manager
<valorie> how did I forget
<valorie> oh, I'm using 381.22 nvidia
<valorie> how does one decide if there is a better driver? I think I just allowed driver-manager to choose, or chose what it advised
<valorie> oh, it recommends upgrading to the 384 when I scroll
<valorie> sheehs, what a ditz today
<acheronuk> I always go with the newest with support for my card
<valorie> upgrading
<valorie> I think I'll postpone restarting until we return from or finish dinner
<acheronuk> see if it builds a module for the new kernel as well
<valorie> it's being really slow
<valorie> so I imagine so
<acheronuk> gone midnight here, so I'm going to have to say goodnight anyway
<valorie> niters
<valorie> and it doesn't tell me to reboot
<acheronuk> if that new kernel hates Nvidia, there will no doubts be others shouting on IRC/forums/askubuntu soon ;)
<valorie> ttyl
<valorie> sweet dreams and thanks again
<acheronuk> ZZZZzzzz....
<acheronuk> hope you sort it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> me too
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> now to update *this* lil lappy
<valorie> by the way, that update went great
<valorie> I will maybe upgrade it to Bionic next week
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> :D
<valorie> so with the amount of testing we have, do you think our dot one images should be marked as ready to go?
<valorie> gosh I miss falkon
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'm +1 on marking Kubuntu 17.10.1 as gtg
<valorie> acheronuk: I'd like to hear your opinion too
<valorie> I'm inclined to dooot
<valorie> but we do have some bugs
<tsimonq2> Are they regressions compared to the last point release?\
<valorie> no
<valorie> but gosh it would be nice to see that fix made
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> It's doable.
<valorie> weeee, he's lookin
<tsimonq2> Who is?
<valorie> ‎cyphermox
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<acheronuk> doubt a fix will happen for tomorrow. but I have permission to mark ready tomorrow during the day UK time, if not
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is going to mark as ready shortly.
<acheronuk> in fact, I think a fix is just unreasonable for this
<acheronuk> this is a one issue re-spin
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> I agree with that.
<acheronuk> any regressions = no = ready
<tsimonq2> Right, and "regression" is defined as "compared to 17.10 did anything break?"
<acheronuk> indeed. oem was furked on that
<tsimonq2> Kool, glad we're on the same page :)
<acheronuk> + even if possible, updating the oem stuff to fix kubuntu's issue, would likely require a round of re-tests by all flavours
<acheronuk> lets just get this out, and deal with for 18.04
<acheronuk> but not forget it until too late for a release as we seem to have done since 2015!
<tsimonq2> Right
<acheronuk> an LTS without a working OEM install for Kubuntu would be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I just saw an opening with cyphermox and jumped on 'im
<valorie> marked as ready
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-11
<valorie> someone needs to put back the download links for 17.10.1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> are we released? I have the code pastebinned
<acheronuk> images are not in the release folders yet anyway
<valorie> well, let me check
<valorie> omg I miss falkon so much
<valorie> everything else sucks in comparison
<valorie> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.95.php is out
<acheronuk> no, it's not. that is a draft
<valorie> ah
<acheronuk> out on 15th
<valorie> you're right
<valorie> jumping the gun all over the place
<valorie> <-- not enough coffee
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> ditto
<acheronuk> though probably should not do that at 10pm!
<valorie> so I hear it is NOT done yet
<valorie> dunno why as yet
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-12
<acheronuk> Still no release. I'll update links in the morning my time if you have not and they are out :)
<acheronuk> For now... ZZZZzzzz
<valorie> sleep well and sweet dreams, acheronuk
<valorie> btw, reboot after upgrading nvidia driver was success; on the new kernel now
<valorie> the isos have been released
<valorie> I've written the draft for a news story
<valorie> I dunno how to fix the download page so acheronuk's morning is plenty good!
<tsimonq2> Look at Lubuntu, announcement already done :D http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-atque-vale-released/
<tsimonq2> <3
<valorie> ah, I should have put in "Please note that the Meltdown and Spectre vulnerabilities have not been fixed in this ISO, so we advise that if you install this ISO, update directly after."
<valorie> acheronuk: ^^^
<valorie> tsimonq2: already blogged about zsync though
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmm. clive deleted his telegram :/
<valorie> sorry, off to an afternoon gensoc research workshop, but I see that the story isn't on kub.org
<valorie> it's there as a draft if we want it
<valorie> ciao
<acheronuk> didn't even notice that was there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry folks, got to back to my mum, can't get Kafe stuff finished for a while yet.
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-13
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @Valoriez Thanks
<valorie> how's she doing?
<valorie> @sick_rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am afraid she is very poorly, all of the family are gathering. Her friend flew out of Sri Lanka last night and will be arriving similar time to me. My heart is breaking :-(
<valorie> oh no!
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> oh, I'm so sorry Rick
<valorie> that's just not good news
<valorie> please get all the real hugs you can stand
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit Best wishes to you and your familiy. That is tough.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spectre-meltdown-checker/0.28-1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit Best wishes.
<valorie> acheronuk: nice, I hope that gets through from proposed soon
<acheronuk> valorie: the very latest verions can be grabbed from https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<valorie> I'd rather get something packaged
<valorie> I figure if "they" have been stealing my datas, they have been doing it for awhile already
<acheronuk> I'm not rushing too fast to update things. let them iron out the bugs in the hastily rolled out bugfixes first!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> they do some testing
<valorie> I'm not cynical about *that* part
<valorie> just cynical that we'll ever have actual security
<valorie> because humans are leaky
<valorie> https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3024349/intel-amt-flaw-lets-attackers-take-control-of-laptops-in-30-seconds
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-14
<tsimonq2> valorie: falkon should no longer segfault, enjoy
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> so not gonna miss chrome!
<tsimonq2> valorie: It's working, right? :D
<valorie> yup
<acheronuk> has it stopped doing certificate errors on almost every site?
<acheronuk> last time I tried, that was really annoying
<valorie> acheronuk: it is my full-time browser
<valorie> works on *every* site
<tsimonq2> Niiiiiice
<valorie> I used to have juggle ff/chromium/chrome
<valorie> it's years ahead of my try of qupzilla about a year ago, which I quickly gave up
<acheronuk> nope. stupid erros still there
<acheronuk> *errors
<acheronuk> at least on some sites
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Have you tried with my PPA
<tsimonq2> ?
<acheronuk> that is with your ppa. seems not quite so often. still hates github certs through
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<acheronuk> may be ok if it's just a case of a few manual exceptions, but it was virtually every https site a few weeks ago!
<valorie> well, we hit different sites, obviously
<acheronuk> download pages updated to remove Zesty
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> Interesting https://twitter.com/edouardvince/status/952633981496975360
<acheronuk> installing kubuntu for a school somewhere
<valorie> that's great!
<valorie> depending on the version
<valorie> I might go for lubuntu myself after trying that on someone's super-cheep old xp laptop
<valorie> kubuntu would baaaaarrely run
<valorie> lub might have been zippier
<tsimonq2> :3
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-07
<valorie> https://dot.kde.org/2019/12/30/plasma-safe-haven-windows-7-refugees <--- I'm gonna tweet this for kubuntu
<valorie> or rt kde-community
<valorie> because it's fun
<valorie> and they aren't ready, boo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It looks interesting.
<valorie> support ends today so I don't know why they are waiting
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It says the 14th.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's the 7th.
<valorie> what says the 14th?
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-08
<valorie> valorie: there's a toot on the Kubuntu mastodon account linking to the dot article about the Windows 7 thing <--- can someone remove that plz
<valorie> I'm leaving for a meeting in a mo'
<valorie> from Paul Brown in -promo
<keithzg[m]> Okay, figured if it was being tweeted I should toot it too!
<keithzg[m]> Guess not, for some reason?
<valorie> tomorrow, keithzg[m]
<valorie> I didn't tweet it
<valorie> was gonna, then checked
<valorie> dunno why they are waiting but they are
<keithzg[m]> Huh. Okay then. Assumed since the URL worked that it was public already!
<valorie> me too
<keithzg[m]> And, posting it exactly a week before Windows 7 support officially ends seemed to make sense to me, but maybe instead they want to ride the wave of coverage on the 14th itself? Different strategy, not really sure if that's more or less likely to get traction.
<valorie> no clue really
<valorie> but they have been prepping this for some time
<keithzg[m]> Unlike most of my company's clients :P
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @valorie, The post that you linked to.
<keithzg[m]> @ahoneybun: It's the 7th today, but it's the 14th that Microsoft is ending Windows 7 support.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Correct that's what I said.
<keithzg[m]> @ahoneybun: Sure, I can see how you meant that, I'm assuming valorie's earlier confusion (and then my confusion about your confusion about her confusion) was due to the lack of clarity of your brevity ;)
<keithzg[m]> (It sounded like you might have been saying support didn't end on the 14th rather than the 7th, in context of reading the article)
<valorie> glad it's all clear now
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-09
<valorie> keithzg[m], @ahoneybun:
<valorie> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kde/photos/a.10151711701463918/10157224848358918
<valorie> Twitter: https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1214884296596566017
<valorie> Mastodon: https://mastodon.technology/@kde/103447657674954989
<valorie> Diaspora*: https://joindiaspora.com/posts/6fab6f20143f01388505002590d8e506
<valorie> LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/posts/kde_plasma-a-safe-haven-for-windows-7-refugees-activity-6620651268073365504-318B
<valorie> Reddit:
<valorie> https://redd.it/els1iw
<valorie> https://redd.it/els1r8
<valorie> https://redd.it/els21x
<valorie> https://redd.it/els2cu
<valorie> it's on
<valorie> I've not been on twitter yet; too many other things to do today
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> From Discover on Google https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/01/08/meet-the-linux-desktop-aiming-to-be-the-perfect-upgrade-for-windows-7-users/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> This is a great article, on Forbes no less. Can we get it shared on our social feeds
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit are we retweeting their post on twitter or just tweeting that link?
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1215370382502350848
<valorie> although it seems to show code
<valorie> :(
<valorie> @ahoneybun I'll cancel that
<valorie> I was trying to embed the video but that didn't go well
<valorie> just tweeted the link instead
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1215370994551967744
<valorie> I don't like that the top photo is of windows, but whatever
<valorie> oh gosh:
<valorie> Elon Musk
<valorie> @elonmusk
<valorie> ·
<valorie> 10h
<valorie> I put the art in fart
<valorie> not rt'ing
<valorie> @ahoneybun  do you have snow today?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I did not.
<valorie> we got a bit last night and it is only just now melting
<valorie> kept snowing even though it wasn't accumulating
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm not sure what happen with that link since it looks like there is a twitter link or two there.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea that's how it goes sometimes here as well.
<valorie> far more rare up here
<valorie> I like it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea it's the wonder of snow without the work later lol.
<valorie> exactly!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Retweet everything, link to the tweets and tweet the links, then retweet the tweets, post to all social outlets about the tweets, links and retweeted linked tweets.
<valorie> right, I'll log out of @kubuntu and do that from mine
<keithzg[m]> Posted the Forbes article 45min ago, got one like and one boost so far, which is actually not that bad for the Fediverse, hah
 * keithzg[m] really should have used the hashtag though, whoops
<valorie> can't recall if one can edit toots
<valorie> I ran out of time for the feds
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> what server is that on keithzg ?
<keithzg[m]> @ahoneybun: Oh the official Kubuntu one on Mastodon.technology
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ah.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> valorie  are you able to reset your password on the LFNW site?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It never sends me anything.
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-10
<valorie> I just asked for the email, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I did as well but they are sending nothing to me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So this is funny: https://lfnw.org/accounts/password
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> I think they wipe the old DB every year
<valorie> so maybe just make a new one
<valorie> oh, I got the email from "osem"
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I can't since the username is already taken (by my old account) and I can't make a new one since the recapcta fails though there is none.
<valorie> and it did it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> reCAPTCHA verification failed, please try again.
<valorie> there is a list
<valorie> lemme see if I can find an email contact
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> valorie so I'll be at LFNW this year.
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<valorie> are all of y'all coming like last year?
<valorie> there is
<valorie> Fest-list mailing list
<valorie> Fest-list@lists.blug.org
<valorie> https://lists.blug.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/fest-list
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not all of us this year.
<valorie> and also info@linuxfestnorthwest which would be the best for a question about password difficulties
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Emailed, thanks!
<valorie> <3
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-11
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> who? https://twitter.com/KubuntuF
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not I.
<valorie> our new partners I assume
<valorie> perhaps @Sick_Rimmit will know
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I think that's the MindShare marketing tesm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> The pre-order site should be going live on Wednesday
<mparillo> So, keep it quiet until Wednesday?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> No, you can retweet and share everything the kfocus.org site will have the pre-order stuff enabled on Wednesday
<valorie> already done personally
<valorie> might have time to do Kub. twitter later
<mparillo> Re-tweeted from Kubuntu twitter.
<valorie> thank you!
<mparillo> And https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/endbbc/the_kubuntu_focus_has_landed_stay_tuned/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> "The 'rm' command is remapped to trash to help avoid unintended data loss. The default environment also has a robust vim configuration if you're into that sort of thing. " what...
<mparillo> I used to alias rm to rm -i
<valorie> upvoted
<mparillo> Thanks.
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-12
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It seems flavors are doing blog posts to let people know that 19.04 is reaching end of life.
<RikMills> yes. I thought this yesterday that we should
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Y a
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4306&action=edit
<mparillo> Could somebody review and post, please.
<valorie> on it, mparillo
<valorie> and published
<valorie> thanks so much
<keithzg[m]> "Users of 19.04 can follow the Kubuntu 18.10 to 19.04 Upgrade [2] instructions." well the instructions linked to seem to be right, but!
<mparillo> Great eyes. Can you refresh?
<keithzg[m]> mparillo: Looks good now :)
<mparillo> Thanks to you, hawkeye.
<keithzg[m]> Puttin' my English minor to work! ;)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sorry for not catching that
